
Whats New in ES2016 (ES7) - __BrianDGLS__
http://briandgls.com/whats-new-in-es2016-es7-2/
======
tracker1
I'm just glad that most current browsers support all of ES2015, as it allows
for much smaller bundles for them... I'm probably still going to need
webpack+babel for a bit though, as I've been using async/await for a while.
Though at least regenerator isn't needed in most places.

Beyond this, read this morning about F#'s pipe forward/backward operators, and
that combined with the the F# composition operators would be a really nice
addition to ES.

------
WalterSear
>However, the most significant aspect of ES7 to me is it's conciseness. There
was no attempt to cram in a load of functionality just for the sake of it.

No, ES6 crammed in three years of long needed JS upgrades into one huge
package.

